# Dr10



## Mtg (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi guys
I have a dr10 (drunk and in charge of a vehicle)
16 years ago but i am only being told now that it could mean im refused entry even with my granted work permit!

Can anyone give any info on this

Thanks

Martin


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You need to apply to be considered rehabilitated. Can take up to a year...
Application for Rehabilitation for Persons Who are Inadmissible to Canada Because of Past Criminal Activity


----------



## Mtg (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks,
Ive looked into it further and i believe that since its past 10yr spent then its assessed on an individual case basis by border control to determine if i pose a risk!!
I wish i had the time to apply anyway but im flying out next month
Ill just have to hope border control are having a good day


----------

